# Do I need to pay tax to US if I work remotely from US



## xiawj (Sep 26, 2012)

I am from China, I am going to the USA on a J-2 visa with my J-1 spouse, and my company has offered that I may work for them remotely via a computer at USA home (I am a software engineer). I will apply for a work permit when I arrive in the USA. 
My question is : do I need to pay tax in the USA?
My company is a USA company which has a branch office in China, and my work is supporting China colleagues.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically, yes, you should get a work authorization and pay taxes to the US. What matters is where you are located and/or resident while doing the work. It has little or nothing to do with the location of the employer.

If you are in the US for less than a year, it may not be such an issue. But if you plan on being there for a year or more, chances are you will need to set yourself up officially to work in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Technically, yes, you should get a work authorization and pay taxes to the US. What matters is where you are located and/or resident while doing the work. It has little or nothing to do with the location of the employer.
> 
> If you are in the US for less than a year, it may not be such an issue. But if you plan on being there for a year or more, chances are you will need to set yourself up officially to work in the US.
> Cheers,
> Bev


J2 holders have to apply for employment authorization after entering the US; the need for appropriate authorization to work legally in the US is not tied to a time limit. Work for compensation without authorization is illegal.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

First of all make sure you're not working in the US without authorization.

If your income is high enough, you'll have to file US tax returns. Whether or not you actually have to pay any taxes depends on your income and deductions. If tax is deducted from your income by China, you may be able to claim this as a deduction on your US tax return - since the US has tax treaties with many countries (including China) to prevent double taxation of the same income. It might be easier to become an employee of the US company so that you're not dealing with tax issues in both countries.


----------

